# sternoclavicular joint



## jewlz0879 (Dec 19, 2008)

Please help. I am trying to determine which code to use because I can't find exactly what I am looking for. 

Debridement with resection of sternoclavicular joint. 

I was thinking 23101 but it says nothing about debridement. 

Any suggestions, are greatly appreciated. 


Julie D., CPC


----------



## PatriciaCPC (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Julie...
Excisional debridement of soft tissue is inclusive per CCI edits.


----------

